# Mano po itay



## Inglip

'Mano po itay' 

This is a phrase I read. A man entered the room, and a young girl approached him and said 'Mano po itay,' I translate this is be 'Manually father' but that sounds strange.

I know the girl who said it does not have a father. I am wondering if this means 'Step Father' or something a long those lines and should be taken as one phrase rather than literally 'Manually father'

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

*Mano *is a gesture of respect for one's elders. It involves taking that person's hand and touching it gently to your forehead. In actual practice, the older person would usually offer his or her hand as you are approaching, you take that hand in yours, you bow a little while simultaneously touching the back of his or her hand to your forehead. It is a very quick operation and every family has their own shortcut of this transaction, especially when a long line of grandchildren is involved.

So your text "Mano po itay" does not really translate to English due to lack of cultural equivalency in Western culture for the concept of _mano. _If you had to force a translation, the closest you could get would probably be _Bless me, father _or _Let me kiss your hand, father._


----------



## Inglip

Ah, I've not come across that yet. Thanks


----------



## jenny_lo

I agree, mano is indeed a gesture. As far as I know, this polite gesture started from the Spanish era in the Philippines. The gesture name itself says it. (*Mano* means *hand* in Spanish).


----------

